# classic brew light.....



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Today the brew light has been flashing on and off conciderably more than usual.... Am I to expect impending doom....

Thermostats maybe?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

After how long?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Machine had been on about 3hrs I suppose, then started flicking on and off more often, couple of times every couple of mins, doesn't usually do it quite so often...

I've been fiddling around in the kitchen quite a bit and could hear it clicking on and off...


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't think it should be on so long


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I've been using it all day, I'm not going to turn it off after making a coffee then turn it on, wait 20mins when I want another, When I'm off duty, it's usually on from 07:00 until 23:30 at least...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Your priming the boiler after each shot yes?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry should have said your priming the boiler after each time you use steam, if your steaming milk?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Ah.... to be fair not every time


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

What's the general feeling about leaving the machine on for periods of time I always turn off after use but I only pull 4 or 5 shots a day. Can you cause any harm by leaving on for long periods?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I used to leave mine on for hours on the weekend, however i used to prime the boiler after every time i steamed milk, finish steaming your milk then pull some water through the head for a couple of seconds to empty the steam out the boiler and fill it back up with water, just wait till the steam stops coming out the head, plus you can hear it change.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> I used to leave mine on for hours on the weekend, however i used to prime the boiler after every time i steamed milk, finish steaming your milk then pull some water through the head for a couple of seconds to empty the steam out the boiler and fill it back up with water, just wait till the steam stops coming out the head, plus you can hear it change.


Roger that, thank you, I'll keep an eye On it tomorrow


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> I've been using it all day, I'm not going to turn it off after making a coffee then turn it on, wait 20mins when I want another, When I'm off duty, it's usually on from 07:00 until 23:30 at least...


Wasn't meant to offend you


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Your bulb may be on it's way out?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Likely a flakey brew thermostat. They're very cheap and easy to swap, so might be worth doing that and re assessing.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Kman10 said:


> Wasn't meant to offend you


Non taken fella


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> Likely a flakey brew thermostat. They're very cheap and easy to swap, so might be worth doing that and re assessing.


I thought that would be the most likely culprit. I've ordered both thermostats, bargain @ £16.99


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Well the machine has died....... Light is flicking on and off like a goodun, plus the clicking of the heater or the bi-metallic strip in the stat I assume, The water isn't particularly hot,far from what it was anyway Just made a shocking coffee....................

Have given it a good clean and laid it up for a few days until the new thermostats arrive next Wednesday ish...

French press and moka pot is the way forward for the time being..........


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hopefully its just the thermostats rather than the boiler elements.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I might do a continuity test on the boiler elements to keep me occupied until the stats turn up.

At least it will rule one possible problem out....


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Its definitely the Brew stat, However now I've decided to PID it instead and ordered all the bits and bobs, the new stats are redundant before they have even arrived...

On a positive note I'm getting a dab hand at french press whilst the classic is out of commission...


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> Its definitely the Brew stat, However now I've decided to PID it instead and ordered all the bits and bobs, the new stats are redundant before they have even arrived...


Bugger of a hobby this that was my next mod if I hadn't upgraded. Good luck


----------

